# Types Of Dog Treats



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

What types of dog treats do you give your dog?? Are those kinds of treats healthy for a dog??
(ex. treats made with pork)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For training I use cheese or, now, I make my own out of beef, pork (ended up being a bit greasy) or chicken (haven't tried turkey yet). I will also use left over meat. Vala and her kids enjoy fruit and veggies too. 

For tracking I still use the cheapo chicken hotdogs.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

When I want high value treats I use cheese or I will nuke liver (usually beef). Oh man even Loki will sit up and take notice when I have a bag of cheese and liver


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

I like to freeze the leftover parts of the deer when my dad is done getting the usable parts


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing makes Cheyenne sit up and pay attention more than nuked turkey hot dogs! She does her training PERFECT with those!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually use 100% meat treats of freeze-dried meat ones. Most often they are salmon, venison, beef...sometimes pork. Bianca is allergic to poultry.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I like Yummy Chummy's. Mother Hubbard dog biscuits, Frego string cheese or Ballpark Turkey dogs. I use the dog biscuits when I put them to bed at night. They go to the crate without them but it's still a habit from their crate training days.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most meats (not pork except pig ears -- I will give those, but not as a training treat), some veggies, including potato, carrots, fruits (not grapes or raisins), green beans, and egg, egg yolk and cheese.


----------

